# EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant​*
*Wie befürchtet, macht sich die EU dran, auch Angler weiter zu beschränken und das Aalangeln nun auch im Süßwasser einzuschränken und zu verbieten. Und das, obwohl Angler zigtausende Euros für Aalbesatz ausgaben. Auch der Aalbesatz wird erschwert:
Zukünftig darf aber Aal vom Staat gefördert nur noch besetzt werden, wo Angelverbot auf Aal herrscht - dafür sollen die EU-Mitgliedsstaaten sorgen.*

Es ist immer wieder zum erbrechen, wenn man recht hat. Daher hier zuerst die Links zu den Berichten mit den grundlegenden Infos:
EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - *wann auch im Süßwasser?*

Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen

DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot

Zum fett gedruckten - wann auch im Süßwasser?:
*JETZT!!*

Die gemeinsame Fischereipolitik (GFP/CFP) der EU ist eigentlich zum managen der* kommerziell befischten Bestände* in den Meeren der EU da. 

Das Management der Angler oblag bis dahin alleine den Mitgliedsstaaten, NICHT der EU.

Der Sündenfall, dass Angler mit einbezogen wurden ins Management der kommerziell genutzten Arten im Meer war der Wolfsbarsch - ohne Aufschrei der Mitgliedsstaaten oder richtigen und wirkungsvollen Widerstand der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei.

Der zweite Fall war dann das bekannte Baglimit für Dorsch in der Ostsee (ICES Gebiete 22 - 24).

Dass dann zuerst versucht wurde, in der Ostsee, nachfolgend für Nordsee und Atlantik auch ein Angelverbot auch Aale umzusetzen, darüber hatten wird berichtet.

Ebenfalls darüber, dass meine Vermutung ist, dass dies genutzt werden wird, um (abweichend von der GFP/CFP) ein Management der Angler mit durch die EU auch im Süßwasser zu implementieren, da es ja viele bedrohte , anadrome Arten zu schützen gilt (Aal, Lachs, Mefo, Maifisch, Stör etc.), die auch im Süßwasser leben.

Dies scheint nun so weit zu sein, dass die EU auch hier den Hebel ansetzt.

Und wenn der Ministerrat die Vorlage am 11. und 12. Dezember abnickt und die Mitgliedsstaaten der EU das nun für das Süßwasserangeln genauso dumpf/dumm abnicken - und sie sich auch da ihre Kompetenzen abnehmen lassen wie bei Dorsch und Wolfsbarsch - dann kann man sich ausmalen, was da kommen wird.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass kein Konsens erreicht wird und die Mitgliedstaaten das nicht wie im Entwurf abnicken (wovon man aber leider ausgehen muss, dass das wieder abgenickt wird).

Hier nachfolgend der Kopf des Dokumentes (englischsprachig), das ich für euch durch Google translate gejagt habe -  ich glaube der Sinn ist klar:




"_Die Delegationen erhalten im Anhang einen Entwurf einer Gemeinsamen Erklärung zu dem oben genannten Thema im Hinblick auf die Arbeitsgruppe vom 23. November._"

Der Entwurf - wird heute wohl beschlossen werden.



			
				Übersetzung aus Googel translate schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinsame Erklärung zur Stärkung der Erholung des Europäischen Aals
> Die Kommission und die Mitgliedstaaten
> 
> In Anerkennung der Tatsache, dass sich die Bestände des Europäischen Aals in einem kritischen Zustand befinden, wie dies auch in den jüngsten Empfehlungen des ICES vom 7. November 2017 bestätigt wurde; in Kenntnis der Notierung des Europäischen Aals im CITES-Anhang II und im CMS-Anhang II; In Anerkennung der Tatsache, dass dringend Maßnahmen erforderlich sind, um die Wiederauffüllung der Bestände in allen EU-Meeresbecken sicherzustellen, und dass ab 2018 konkrete Maßnahmen getroffen werden müssen; in der Erwägung, dass im Rahmen der Verordnung über Fangmöglichkeiten für 2018 ein Verbot der Aalfischerei in Meeresgewässern vereinbart wurde.
> ...




Wie bei Dorsch oder Wolfsbarsch sollen hier wieder Angler, die niemals den Bestand gefährden können, mit herhalten, damit die wahren Schuldigen weitermachen können und nicht so sehr eingeschränkt werden.

Wie die EU-Industrie-Fischerei und die EU-Staaten, damit die ihre "grüne" Wasserkraft nicht gleich so gestalten müssen, dass die Gewässer wieder durchgängig sind.

Ebenso bleibt die Frage, warum das alles nur bei Aalen AB 12 cm Länge gelten soll mit Fangverboten etc.:
Glasaalfang und Schmuggel bleibt so weiterhin leichter möglich, genau das, was neben Wasserkraft im Süßwasser wohl dem Aalbestand am meisten zusetzt.

Dass Angler für zigtausende Euros Aale besetzen, von deren Fang wiederum Fischer und Aufzuchtbetriebe leben und so erst überhaupt bis jetzt das Überleben des Aales mit ermöglicht hatten, wird dabei nicht berücksichtigt.

Dieser Aalbesatz wird jetzt sogar noch beschnitten, bzw. es darf nur da staatlich gefördert noch besetzt werden, WO ANGELVERBOTE AUF AAL HERRSCHEN!


> 2. Die Mitgliedstaaten werden die derzeitigen Bestandsauffüllungspraktiken überprüfen und sich verpflichten, *die öffentlich finanzierte Bestandsaufstockung auf Lebensräume zu begrenzen, in denen die gewerbliche Fischerei und die Freizeitfischerei verboten ist *



Ob da Angler weiter Aalbesatz bezahen werden??

Was Kraftwerke anrichten beim Aal, dazu gibts ja vielsagende Videos:
Ein Video mit erschreckenden Bildern
*Blutiger Hindernislauf
Viele Aale sterben auf ihrerer Wanderung durch Kraftwerksturbinen*


http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=65935

Aber Angeln verbieten ist ja die Lösung  für den Moloch EU und anglerfeindliche Politik und Schützer!



Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 06.12. 2017 8Uhr40*
Nu geht das los - unter dem "Tarnmantel" der Fangquoten für "kommerziell befischte Bestände in Atlantik und Nordsee" soll die direkte EU-Regulierung der Angler im Süßwasser angefangen werden über den im Eingangstext eingestellten Entwurf.

Vom EU-Ticker kam grade die offizielle Info:
*Rat "Landwirtschaft und Fischerei", 11./12.12.2017*
Wichtigste Tagesordnungspunkte

*Fischerei*

Der Rat wird voraussichtlich Einigung über eine Verordnung erzielen, mit der die Fangbeschränkungen im Jahr 2018 für die wichtigsten kommerziell befischten Bestände im Atlantik und in der Nordsee festgelegt werden.

Die Ministerinnen und Minister werden zudem über das Risiko limitierender Arten ("choke species") bei der Umsetzung der Anlandeverpflichtung sowie über die Ergebnisse von zwei Konferenzen in Kenntnis gesetzt:
Our Ocean

Nach 2020: Unterstützung für die Gemeinden der Küstenstaaten Europas

*Aktualisierung 07.12. 2017*

Nun kommt auch die Deutsche Umwelthilfe um die Ecke, eine Organisation, die bekannt ist durch ihre Klagen bezüglich des Dieselskandals:
*Deutsche Umwelthilfe fordert von Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt nachhaltige Fangquoten und ...*
https://www.presseportal.de/pm/22521/3807895

Die Deutsche Umwelthilfe ist auch wegen wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnungen etc. bekannt, es gibt Vorwürfe, dass das mit zur Finanzierung betrieben werden würde.

Wenn die nun als "Player" da mit einsteigen, wird die Luft für Amateure wie vom DAFV dann reichlich dünne, würde ich vermuten, und ein Aalangelverbot im Süßwasser immer wahrscheinlicher.


Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 08.12. 2017*

Nach der Deutschen Umwelthilfe nun auch wieder der nächste Konzern der Spendensammelindustrie, der WFF, zum Thema Aal und Aalfangverbot.

Der ja von vielen als noch eine der "seriöseren" Spendensammelorganisationen aus dem Schützerbereich gesehen wird:
*Finger - und Reusen - weg vom Aal*
http://www.wwf.de/2017/dezember/finger-und-reusen-weg-vom-aal/

Interessant dabei, dass die behaupten, Aale wären noch nie künstlich vermehrt worden.


> _Es ist bisher nicht gelungen, Aale in Gefangenschaft zu vermehren. _



Unabhängig davon, ob das Sinn macht, stimmt es einfach nicht - Anglerboardleser/user wissen mehr:
 Der Aal ist erstmalig künstlich vermehrt worden

Auch ganz aktuell:
Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob es da nun signifikante Fortschritte gibt gegenüber Japan, Niederlande und Italien, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Selbstverständlich wurde im Anglerboard auch schon darüber berichtet.
> 
> 
> Das künstliche Ablaichen gelang ja schon in den Niederlanden:
> ...



Dass der Aal bedroht ist, ist klar. 

Dass Angel- und Besatzverbote nicht die Lösung sind, ist für mich klar, darüber kann man aber sicher diskutieren..

Dass wir hier aufgezeigt haben, dass WFF entweder keine Ahnung hat (Aalzucht), oder es weiss und dann bewusst lügt oder falsch darstellt, um mit Alarmismus und Panikmache ihre Geschäft zu betreiben, das scheint mir kaum zu widerlegen...
 Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 13.12. 2017*

Pressemeldung, momentan nur Englisch:


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Scheixx EU.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Da man ja die Fänge der Freizeitfischerei dann einschränken muss, jedoch  keine genauen Zahlen dazu vorliegen hat, kann es nach ersten  Überlegungen im Ministerium auch dazu führen, dass man den Aalfang für  Angler in Deutschland vollständig verbietet.

Interessant ist  hierbei, dass die EU rechtlich gar keine Möglichkeit hat, hier  einzugreifen- es sei denn, dass der Ministerrat zustimmt. Wir würden  hier uns in der EU quasi ein freiwilliges Aalangelverbot in  Binnengewässern auferlegen.

Das der Aal geschützt werden muss,  setht außer Frage, jedoch sind hier die Angler einmal mehr Sündenbock  und die wirklichen Verursacher der Situation (Glasaalfang, Kraftwerke  etc.) dürfen weiter machen. Das ist es, was mich stört! 

Also wie beim Baglimit oder Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Genau beschrieben, Lars, so ist das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

bzw. noch schlimmer:
Denn so schafft sich, wie von mir befürchtet, die EU über Wandefischarten den direkten Einfluss auf Angler "managen" auch im Süßwasser.

So wie zuerst GFP nur für Berufsfischerei galt, wurden da ja auch Meeresangler dann einbezogen, was nur ging, weil die Mitgliedsstaaten da pennten und das duldeten.

Wenn  hier jetzt noch die Bresche in die Süßwasserangelei geschlagen wird, dann gute Nacht.

Denn dass das dann nur der Anfang war, sollte jedem klar sein..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Ich habe bereits vor einem Jahr davor gewarnt, dass Mefo und Lachs im Focus der EU stehen. Wetten, dass die im nächten Jahr auch eingeschränkt werden?


----------



## Kochtopf (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Diese elenden vcn >:[ klar muss der Aal geschützt werden aber es ist zum weinen - immer auf die Kleinen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits vor einem Jahr davor gewarnt, dass Mefo und Lachs im Focus der EU stehen. Wetten, dass die im nächten Jahr auch eingeschränkt werden?




eben... Stör , Maifisch und dann anschliessend grundsätzlich das komplette Süßwassermanagement..

Gerade Verbanditen müssten das Sturm laufen als Verbände der Bewirtschafter. Denen wird ja wie den Mitgliedsländern Kompetenzen einfach geklaut.


----------



## saza (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Super. 
Wasserkraftanlagen dürfen weiter schreddern.
Was kommt als nächstes.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, der Aal muss geschützt werden. Das ist klar. Lebendsushi, Glasaalwettfressen oder Tonnen zerschredderte Aale durch Wasserkraftanlagen interessieren mal die wieder niemanden.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Hallo,

kommt jetzt nicht wirklich überraschend, ist aber trotzdem ein harter Schlag.

An die Angler kommt man 
halt einfacher ran, als an Wasserkraft und Kormorane.

Bin zwar selber seit über 25 Jahren kein Aalangler mehr, hoffe aber z.B. für Zokker und andere Kollegen, dass im Ministerrat keine Einigung zustande kommt.

Gegen abgestimmte Schutzmaßnahmen, die alle Verursacher einbeziehen und wirklich ne Bestandserholung erwarten lassen, hätte ich aber nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



saza schrieb:


> Super.
> Wasserkraftanlagen dürfen weiter schreddern..


Wasserkraft soll auch eingeschränkt werden, aber nur zu bestimmten Zeiten ausgeschaltet die Turbinen, da sind schon Maßnahmen geplant.

Hier gehts einfach um den Verteilungskampf , das wurde von Spanien, Portugal und Frankreich angezettelt, (die haben große Industriefischereien, größte Fischereinationen in EU) und die haben alle Interesse am Glassal, weswegen das alles ja alles erst für Aale ab 12 cm gilt. 

Nachfolgend wird dann wie beim Dorsch die "Quote" von Anglern zur EU-Industriefischerei umgeschichtet.
Viel schlimmer wie gesagt, dass die EU-Bürokraten sich jetzt direkt in Süßwasserangelei einmischen - das ist ein Dammbruch mit unabsehbaren Folgen. 

Ich hoffe noch, dass das BMEL (federführend da für D) sich nicht wie Baglimit Dorsch wieder über den Tisch ziehen lässt, sondern sich dagegen stemmt. 

Meine Hoffnung ist da aber gering, auch fürs BMEL sind wir Angler nur Verfügungsmasse (siehe Baglimit) ..

Man kann nur beten, dass die im Ministerrat am 11/12. 12. 2017 keinen Beschluss hinkriegen und das nicht so verabschieden. 

Gelten soll das ja (wenns beschlossen wird) ab 1.1. 2018..

In D muss das aber noch umgesetzt in nationales Recht, (also BMEL kriegt Anweisung und muss das zur Umsetzung an Bundesländer weitergeben)...

Wie das in der Zeit gehen soll, ist mir unerklärlich.

Das aber wiederum zeigt, dass es darum auch nicht geht im Kern.

Sondern um den Dammbruch,  dass diese EU-Bürokraten nun direkten  Zugriff auch auf Süßwasser und Süßwasserangler bekommen sollen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Kann sich zumindest die EAA ja freuen, die wollen ja Aalangelverbote - ob die auch wollten, dass sich EU-Bürokratie nun direkt ins Süßwasserangeln einmischt?..

Mal sehen wie sich dazu nun das EAA-Mitglied DAFV verhalten wird, die ja angeblich gegen Aalangelverbote sind....

Englische Angler sind zumindest nicht lange betroffen (Brexit)...

Vielleicht gibts bald Aalangelurlaub in GB???


----------



## Laichzeit (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Der Besatzaal und der Glasaal zum Verzehr kommen von der selben Fangflotte, manchmal sogar vom selben Boot. Die legale Glasaalfischerei ist dazu verpflichtet, 60% des Fangs für den Besatz im Süßwasser bereitzustellen. Ein generelles Fangverbot, das Aale unter 12cm einschließt, trifft somit den Besatzaal mit voller Stärke und wurde unter Anderem deshalb nicht eingeführt.
Wenn man weiterhin Aale besetzen möchte, muss man die Fischerei zum Verzehr gesondert verbieten und nicht die Glasaalfischerei an sich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Wer Glasaal immer noch zum Verzehr wie die EU fischen lässt, hat KEINERLEI Recht Aalangeln verbieten lassen zu wollen.

Wie gesagt:
Verteilungskampf auf Wunsch der großen Fischereinationen...

Wobei das Schlimmste die direkte Einmischung der EU-Bürokratie ins Süßwasserangeln ist, der Dammbruch, der legal gar nicht möglich wäre, ausser Ministerrat und Mitgliedsländer stimmen alle zu am 11./12. ........


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Hallo,



> Englische Angler sind zumindest nicht lange betroffen (Brexit)..



Norwegen ist auch nicht in der EU, aber da wurde m.W. schon 2009 ein Fangverbot für Aale erlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Die haben gerade wieder Quote für Aal freigegegen (Fischerei) in Norwegen ( um irgendwas 700 t), weil sich der Aal bei denen so gut erholt hat...


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Englische Angler sind zumindest nicht lange betroffen (Brexit)...
> 
> Vielleicht gibts bald Aalangelurlaub in GB???




 In England musste alle Aale wieder releasen:

 "Any eels you catch (except conger eels) must be released alive."

https://www.gov.uk/freshwater-rod-fishing-rules/fish-size-and-catch-limits


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Hallo,



> Die haben gerade wieder Quote für Aal freigegegen (Fischerei) in Norwegen ( um irgendwas 700 t), weil sich der Aal bei denen so gut erholt hat...



Das wusste ich nicht.

Ist natürlich ne Steilvorlage für die Befürworter von Fangverboten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

https://www.visserijnieuws.nl/nieuws/aalvisserij-weer-open-in-noorwegen

700 Kilo - nicht Tonnen ;-)

20 t wohl


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Ich bin echt gespannt, wie Deutschland sich hier positioniert. Ein Verbot des Angelns ist ja nur vermittelbar, wenn gleichzeitig die kommerzielle Aal-Fischerei verboten wird. Das würde aber die Fischerei-Lobby auf den Plan rufen, da hier eine ganze Anzahl Arbeitsplätze dranhängen (bis hin zur Lebensmittelindustrie).

Zweitens weiß jeder Verantwortliche mit Durchblick, dass durch ein Angelverbot der durch die Vereine mit sehr viel Geld betriebene Glasaalbesatz komplett zusammenbrechen und damit perspektivisch wegen fehlender Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten in vielen Flüssen der Aalbesatz gegen Null laufen würde.

Bin echt neugierig, was da jetzt passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt, wie Deutschland sich hier positioniert. Ein Verbot des Angelns ist ja nur vermittelbar, wenn gleichzeitig die kommerzielle Aal-Fischerei verboten wird. Das würde aber die Fischerei-Lobby auf den Plan rufen, da hier eine ganze Anzahl Arbeitsplätze dranhängen (bis hin zur Lebensmittelindustrie).
> 
> Zweitens weiß jeder Verantwortliche mit Durchblick, dass durch ein Angelverbot der durch die Vereine mit sehr viel Geld betriebene Glasaalbesatz komplett zusammenbrechen und damit perspektivisch wegen fehlender Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten in vielen Flüssen der Aalbesatz gegen Null laufen würde.
> 
> Bin echt neugierig, was da jetzt passiert.


Nicht das Aalangelverbot ist das Problem - sondern dass die Schranke fallen soll, dass Fischereirecht und Angeln im Süßwasser Mitgliedsländersache ist und jetzt die EU-Bürokraten versuchen, aus Brüssel direkt Angler im Süßwasser anzugehen über den Umweg anadrome Arten (in Salz- wie Süßwasser lebend)..

Die näxten werden Mefo, Lachs, Maifisch, Stör etc. sein, dann "normale" Rote-Liste -Süßwasserarten etc. etc. etc.. 

Bewirtschaftung wird am Ende dann übe die EU komplett reguliert werden, wenn der Ministerrat das jetzt am 11./12. 12. beschliesst und sich die Mitgliedsländer nicht gegen diesen Kompetenzverlust wehren.

DAS ist die Riesengefahr, die davon ausgeht.


----------



## Bengel 01 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



saza schrieb:


> Super.
> Wasserkraftanlagen dürfen weiter schreddern.
> Was kommt als nächstes.
> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, der Aal muss geschützt werden. Das ist klar. Lebendsushi, Glasaalwettfressen oder Tonnen zerschredderte Aale durch Wasserkraftanlagen interessieren mal die wieder niemanden.



Das hast du richtig beschrieben!
Wirklich eine Frechheit von der EU!


----------



## Hezaru (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Ab zu lesen ist ein kleines bischen Horrorshow.
Wollte man Aale schützen müsste man den Glasaalfang nur noch zu Besatzzwecken erlauben. WKW absolut Aalsicher und durchgängig machen und jegliche gewerbliche Fischerei verbieten .
Aber Nein , das Angeln muss Verboten werden.|kopfkrat

So wie ich das gelesen hab kann man ja weiterhin Glasaal setzen, ohne Angelverbot und ohne Zuschuss, obs wirklich Sinn macht, keine Ahnung.
Problem ist eher es wird immer weiter in Fischereirechte eingegriffen.
Der Aal hat Probleme mit WKW und Kormoran aber erstmal Angeln verbieten, Glückwunsch, Politiker haben den Durchblick.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, Politiker haben den Durchblick.#d


Ironie?
Sarkasmus?
Verzweiflung?


----------



## Hezaru (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Allein der Satz  "für Aale ab 12 cm" löst Brechreiz aus.
Vom Rest ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

D`accord.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ab zu lesen ist ein kleines bischen Horrorshow.
> Wollte man Aale schützen müsste man den Glasaalfang nur noch zu Besatzzwecken erlauben. WKW absolut Aalsicher und durchgängig machen und jegliche gewerbliche Fischerei verbieten


So ist es, würde der Staat seiner Aufgabe nachkommen, hätten wir sauberere durchgängige, produktive Gewässer ohne Fischschredderanlagen, mit reduziertem Prädatorendruck ohne die auszurotten (miteinander managen statt einseitiger Vollschutz). 

Statt dessen werden Angler, denen der Staat vernünftige, saubere, durchgängige und fischreiche Gewässer verweigert, nun von der EU zu Tätern gemacht wie Glasaalschmuggler und Fischschrederanlagen.

Dass dazu noch kommt, dass hier die EU versucht, nun direkt auch Süßwasserangler einzuschränken und zu regulieren, ist aber der darüber hinaus noch schlimmere Punkt vom Grundsatz her.


----------



## Grünknochen (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Kompletter Nonsens.
Beschäftige Dich nur mal ansatzweise mit der WRRL. Das Ziel der EU Wasserrechtsrahmenrichtlinie ist die Wiederherstellung durchgängiger und Natur naher Flusslandschaften innerhalb eines vorgegebenen Zeitrahmens. Die Problematik der Wasserkraft ist dort seit Ewigkeiten bekannt (übrigens killen AKW's, um mal eine nicht ''grüne'' Energiequelle zu benennen, tonnenweise Fische, ohne das darüber insbesondere an dieser Stelle berichtet wird).
Wie andere Staaten auch, wird D seine Verpflichtungen zur Umsetzung der WRRL nicht im Ansatz erfüllen, was definitiv nicht an der ''spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, sondern an der Macht des Geldes, der rigorosen Ausbeutung der Natur und dem unstillbaren Hunger unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft nach Energie liegt.
Angler stehen am Ende der Nahrungskette und bekommen langsam mit, dass es nichts mehr zu fischen gibt, wenn man Wasser und seine Bewohner bis auf die letzte Rille ausgebeutet hat.
Statt marktschreierisch gegen Verbote zu wettern, sollte man sich Gedanken darüber machen, mit welchen Konzepten man der fortschreitenden Zerstörung unserer Lebensbedingungen entgegentreten kann. Gegen etwas zu sein, kann jeder Depp! Und, mit Verlaub: Ich finde es weitaus naheliegender, als Angler für Naturschutz einzutreten, statt fast schon sinnfrei gegen diesen Naturschutz zu polemisieren, ohne sich auch nur einen Gedanken darüber zu machen, wo die wahren Verursacher unseres Dilemmas sitzen. Von ''spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie'' und deren politischer Macht zu sprechen, ist fast schon lächerlich, wenn man deren Einfluß vergleicht mit der Macht des Geldes und dem Einfluß wirtschaftlicher Interessen auf politische Entscheidungen.
Naturschutz und Naturnutzung, also auch die Angelei, gehören untrennbar zusammen. In D ist es leider so, dass sich zT ideologisch hinterlegte Konflikte zwischen Schutz und Nutzung manifestiert haben ( Totalverbot versus totale Freiheit des Angelns), die in der Sache fast schon kontraproduktiv sind. In anderen Ländern, zB NL, läuft das wesentlich besser. Zum Glück haben zumindest die Niedersachsen kapiert, wohin die Reise geht. Nicht schwarz - weiß, sondern kompetent und Schnittmengen suchend, ohne in der Sache zu nachgiebig zu sein. That's the way. Und nicht Angler Pegida!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

unser grüner Freund will nun also auch mehr direkten Einfluss der EU ins Süßwasserangeln, was bisher nicht möglich war. 
Vielleicht damit er als staatsbezahlter und seine "Wissenschaftskumpels" noch mehr zu monitoren und damit Kohle abzugreifen haben?'

Warum hats nur so lange gedauert bis Du Dich gemeldet hast?
;-))))

Und dass das alles nur für Aale ab 12 cm gilt, damit weiter Glasaal gefischt werden kann, ist der Hohn per se - aber da muss man wohl als "EU-Bürokratie- und Schützerfreund" durch, wenn man Angeln immer weiter beschränken will, oder?



> Angler stehen am Ende der Nahrungskette und bekommen langsam mit, dass es nichts mehr zu fischen gibt, wenn man Wasser und seine Bewohner bis auf die letzte Rille ausgebeutet hat.


Und Prädatoren schützt und fischschreddernde grüne Wasserkraft und Glasaalfang - aber ja, ne, is klar - Angler muss man zuerst beschränken!

Und nur für Dich:
Der von Dir gelobte Niedersachsenverband (AVN) kämpft schon gegen diesen neuen EU-Wahn mit den Aalen, weil die im Gegensatz zu Dir begreifen, welche Gefahren das beinhaltet für Angler und Angeln, hab ich am Wochenende schon abgeklärt, als ich sie über die Sache informieren wollte. 

Ich bleibe dabei:
So ist es,* würde der Staat seiner Aufgabe nachkommen,* hätten wir sauberere durchgängige, produktive Gewässer ohne Fischschredderanlagen, mit reduziertem Prädatorendruck ohne die auszurotten (*miteinander managen statt einseitiger Vollschutz*). 

Statt dessen werden Angler, denen der Staat vernünftige, saubere, durchgängige und fischreiche Gewässer verweigert, nun von der EU zu Tätern gemacht wie Glasaalschmuggler und Fischschrederanlagen.

*Dass dazu noch kommt, dass hier die EU versucht, nun direkt auch Süßwasserangler einzuschränken und zu regulieren, ist aber der darüber hinaus noch schlimmere Punkt vom Grundsatz her*.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> übrigens killen AKW's, um mal eine nicht ''grüne'' Energiequelle zu benennen, tonnenweise Fische, ohne das darüber insbesondere an dieser Stelle berichtet wird



|bigeyes Erkläre mal.

Zum Rest dessen, was du geschrieben hast: Weder mit dem Baglimit beim Dorsch wird auch nur ein einziger Dorsch weniger entnommen, weil die Quoten der Angler auf die kommerzielle Fischerei umgelegt wurde, noch wird ein Fangverbot für Aale über 12cm Länge (!!) die grundlegenden Probleme des Bestandsrückgangs (Wasserkraft, Glasaalentnahme) beseitigen.

Ich beteilige mich gern am Schutz der Bestände, aber nicht im Rahmen von Mogelpackungen zugunsten der kommerziellen Fischfänger.


----------



## Grünknochen (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Für den Schutz des Bestandes ist die interne Verteilung der Quote völlig unerheblich. Natürlich kann man darüber streiten, ob die jetzige Regelung gerecht ist. Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die Miteinbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei in das Management des Ostseebestandes Dorsch richtig und Ziel führend ist.
Was den Aal betrifft: Natürlich ist das nur Schutz auf halber Strecke. Was die 12cm betrifft, hat sich wieder mal das Geld durchgesetzt. Die ''Schützer'' sind zu Recht mehr als aufgebracht. Zum Thema Wasserkraft kann man einerseits feststellen, dass Stand jetzt kein neues WKW gebaut werden wird, dass den Fischschutz und die Durchlässigkeit des Gewässers nicht hinreichend berücksichtigt. Alte Anlagen einfach abzuschalten, ist hingegen leider nicht möglich. Nachrüstung ist das Thema. Wasserkraft ist übrigens ein ganz alter Hut, hat mit ''grüner'' Politik also eher rein gar nichts zu tun. 

Bezeichnend also, dass sich die Anglerschaft nicht schon vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten gegen die Oldschool Schrädderanlagen politisch zu Wehr gesetzt hat. Wie sie es auch nicht getan hat, als die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee entgegen jeder wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen ausschließlich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen in den Keller gefischt wurden. Gegenwehr gab es nur von den ''Schützern'', also jenen Gruppierungen, die, nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, zumindest im AB als Hauptfeinde des freiheitsliebenden Anglers ausgemacht werden. Sehr zur Freude des Geldes übrigens, das sich genüßlich die Hände reibt, weil der eigentliche Verursacher aus dem Spiel genommen wird...


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Für den Schutz des Bestandes ist die interne Verteilung der Quote völlig unerheblich. Natürlich kann man darüber streiten, ob die jetzige Regelung gerecht ist. Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die Miteinbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei in das Management des Ostseebestandes Dorsch richtig und Ziel führend ist.
> Was den Aal betrifft: Natürlich ist das nur Schutz auf halber Strecke. Was die 12cm betrifft, hat sich wieder mal das Geld durchgesetzt. Die ''Schützer'' sind zu Recht mehr als aufgebracht. Zum Thema Wasserkraft kann man einerseits feststellen, dass Stand jetzt kein neues WKW gebaut werden wird, dass den Fischschutz und die Durchlässigkeit des Gewässers nicht hinreichend berücksichtigt. Alte Anlagen einfach abzuschalten, ist hingegen leider nicht möglich. Nachrüstung ist das Thema. Wasserkraft ist übrigens ein ganz alter Hut, hat mit ''grüner'' Politik also eher rein gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> Bezeichnend also, dass sich die Anglerschaft nicht schon vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten gegen die Oldschool Schrädderanlagen politisch zu Wehr gesetzt hat. Wie sie es auch nicht getan hat, als die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee entgegen jeder wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen ausschließlich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen in den Keller gefischt wurden. Gegenwehr gab es nur von den ''Schützern'', also jenen Gruppierungen, die, nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, zumindest im AB als Hauptfeinde des freiheitsliebenden Anglers ausgemacht werden. Sehr zur Freude des Geldes übrigens, das sich genüßlich die Hände reibt, weil der eigentliche Verursacher aus dem Spiel genommen wird...



Genau so und nicht anders sieht das aus, wenn man nur genau hinschaut! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Ich bleibe dabei, da kommt auch wieder Schuld auf Angler abwälzen wollen von GRÜNENfreunden nicht dagegen an:
*Würde der Staat seiner Aufgabe nachkommen,* hätten wir sauberere durchgängige, produktive Gewässer ohne Fischschredderanlagen, mit reduziertem Prädatorendruck ohne die auszurotten (*miteinander managen statt einseitiger Vollschutz*). 

Statt dessen werden Angler, denen der Staat vernünftige, saubere, durchgängige und fischreiche Gewässer verweigert, nun von der EU zu Tätern gemacht wie Glasaalschmuggler und Fischschrederanlagen.

*Dass dazu noch kommt, dass hier die EU versucht, nun direkt auch Süßwasserangler einzuschränken und zu regulieren, ist aber der darüber hinaus noch schlimmere Punkt vom Grundsatz her*.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> |bigeyes Erkläre mal.



Die AKW's am Oberrhein sind mir als Fischkiller bekannt. Das Kühlwasser wird aus dem Rhein angesaugt, über einen Rechen, wie bei einem Wasserkraftwerk. Das macht die selben Probleme.
Schlimmer ist aber die Rückführung des erhitzten Kühlwassers in den Rheinseitenkanal. Bei geringen Abflüssen im Sommer kann der Rhein dabei auf 30°C ansteigen und das macht kein Aal lange mit.


----------



## Fruehling (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die AKW's am Oberrhein sind mir als Fischkiller bekannt. Das Kühlwasser wird aus dem Rhein angesaugt, über einen Rechen, wie bei einem Wasserkraftwerk. Das macht die selben Probleme.
> Schlimmer ist aber die Rückführung des erhitzten Kühlwassers in den Rheinseitenkanal. Bei geringen Abflüssen im Sommer kann der Rhein dabei auf 30°C ansteigen und das macht kein Aal lange mit.



Hörst Du wohl auf hier Fakten zu posten! |smash:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...*Würde der Staat seiner Aufgabe nachkommen,* hätten wir sauberere  durchgängige, produktive Gewässer ohne Fischschredderanlagen, mit  reduziertem Prädatorendruck ohne die auszurotten (*miteinander managen statt einseitiger Vollschutz*)....



Zu dieser Behauptung hätte ich gerne eine Quellenangabe, finde dazu nämlich nichts, Danke!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Tag ist schon wieder gelaufen und Puls steigt ins Unermessliche...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

So oder so ist es wurscht - das Problem ist ja NICHT der Aal(schutz) !!

Sondern dass die EU nun direkt Einfluss aufs Süsswasserangeln nehmen will, nachdem sie vorher schon Meeresangler dem Berufsfischermanagement zugeschlagen haben.

Und das Ende vom Lied war, dass Angler zu Gunsten der EU-Industriefischerei reguliert wurden - anders wirds auch nicht aussehen im Süßwasser.

Angler werden Verfügungsmasse für EU-Bürokratie.

Wem da als Angler nicht die Alarmglocken klingeln, der ist GRÜNER, NABUmann oder Staatsdiener..

Noch habe ich die Hoffnung, dass im Ministerrat am 11./12. dem Dreck nicht zugestimmt wird. 

Oder dass Mitgliedsländer dann Einspruch erheben oder klagen. 

Gott sei Dank haben fähige Verbände wie der AVN das erkannt und kämpfen dagegen.

Thema Aal:
Bevor der Staat (ob D oder EU) wieder Angler einschränken will, soll er erstmal seine Hausaufgaben machen und die Verursacher (in dem Fall Glasaalfischerei (bleibt erlaubt) und Wasserkraft/verbaute Flüsse verbieten/sanieren und die bezahlen lassen bzw, für seine eigene Versäumnisse gerade stehen, wie dem immer noch geltenden Schutz für Kormorane.

DANN bin ich auch jederzeit bereit, meinen Teil beizutragen.

Solange das aber alles nur für Aale ab 12 cm gilt und Glasaalfischerei erlaubt bleibt:
Sorry - nicht mit mir.
Auf die Barrikaden gegen EU-Bürokratenwahn!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die AKW's am Oberrhein sind mir als Fischkiller bekannt. Das Kühlwasser wird aus dem Rhein angesaugt, über einen Rechen, wie bei einem Wasserkraftwerk. Das macht die selben Probleme.
> Schlimmer ist aber die Rückführung des erhitzten Kühlwassers in den Rheinseitenkanal. Bei geringen Abflüssen im Sommer kann der Rhein dabei auf 30°C ansteigen und das macht kein Aal lange mit.



Das muss man alles mal etwas auseinandernehmen:

Generell sprechen wir hier nicht von einem AKW-Problem, sondern von der massenhaften Ansaugung von Betriebswasser (manche nennen es auch etwas falsch Brauchwasser) aus Fließgewässern zu industriellen Zwecken. Das betrifft jedes Kohlekraftwerk, Chemieanlagen etc. 

Der Unterschied zum Wasserkraftwerk ist sehr groß: Beim Betriebswasser muss ein minimal notwendiges Volumen pro Zeiteinheit zur Verfügung gestellt werden, um den Betrieb sicherzustellen. Beim Wasserkraftwerk muss das maximal mögliche Volumen durch die Turbinen laufen, um die erzeugte Strommenge zu maximieren. 

Außerdem brauch ein Wasserkraftwerk eine Querverbauung, um ein Gefälle zu erzeugen. 

Da die Ausleitung von Betriebswasser eben keine Querverbauung brauch und "nur" über große Absaugvorrichtungen erfolgt, kann man hier ganz anders technisch gegen das Einsaugen von Fischen vorgehen: Es werden vor der Einsaugung eletrische Felder aufgebaut, um die Fische zu verscheuchen und die Rechen werden erheblich feiner ausgelegt als bei Wasserkraftwerken möglich (Thema benötigtes Volumen pro Zeiteinheit => feiner Rechen, geringeres Volumen).

Moderne Kraftwerke saugen heute erheblich weniger Fische pro Zeiteinheit ein, als dies noch vor Jahren der Fall war. Vor allem kleine Fische und Brut bleiben aber gefährdet.

Zum Thema Temperatur: Die am Rhein max. gemessene Einleitungstemperatur lag meines Wissens nach bei ca. 28 Grad Celsius, und zwar im Jahr 2003. Das war ein Extremwert aufgrund massiven Wassermangels. Normalerweise sprechen wir von ca. 26 Grad. Das ist alles kein Drama und haut keinen Aal aus den Socken.

@Thomas: Sorry wegen Offtopic, aber hier wird teils ein fachlicher Quatsch verkündet, das schüttelt die Sau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> @Thomas: Sorry wegen Offtopic, aber hier wird teils ein fachlicher Quatsch verkündet, das schüttelt die Sau.


ausnahmsweise -OT kam ja eh schon genug von anderen. 

Wirds wieder mal zu viel, schubs ichs einfach ins Laberforum zum "Insektensterben"...


----------



## Double2004 (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Bezeichnend also, dass sich die Anglerschaft nicht schon vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten gegen die Oldschool Schrädderanlagen politisch zu Wehr gesetzt hat. Wie sie es auch nicht getan hat, als die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee entgegen jeder wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen ausschließlich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen in den Keller gefischt wurden. Gegenwehr gab es nur von den ''Schützern'', also jenen Gruppierungen, die, nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, zumindest im AB als Hauptfeinde des freiheitsliebenden Anglers ausgemacht werden.



|good:#6


----------



## Wander-HH (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Thema Aal:
> Bevor der Staat (ob D oder EU) wieder Angler einschränken will, soll er erstmal seine Hausaufgaben machen und die Verursacher (in dem Fall Glasaalfischerei (bleibt erlaubt) und Wasserkraft/verbaute Flüsse verbieten/sanieren und die bezahlen lassen bzw, für seine eigene Versäumnisse gerade stehen, wie dem immer noch geltenden Schutz für Kormorane.
> 
> ...


Thomas,

dass ist genau der springender Punkt. Es ist irrsinnig ein Entnahmeverbot für Aale auszusprechen, wobei die Kormorane sich alsdann noch mehr den Bauch vollschlagen können mit Aale und die Aalmafia in Frankreich / Spanien weiterhin 3-stellige Millionen verdient mit dem illegalen Aalexport von Glasaale. #q

Beiden gehört gründlich - vorher - das Handwerk gelegt.


----------



## Ørret (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Und ich habe also diesen Mist mitfinanziert, weil ich als Vereinsmitglied die EAA indirekt über den DAFV bezahlt habe und die EU der Empfehlung der EAA folgen will? Seh ich das richtig so? Wieviel Geld habe ich denn für den EAA bezahlt, weiß das jemand?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

soweit ich weiss gehen ca. 80.000 vom DAFV an die EAA jedes Jahr:
DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot


----------



## Ørret (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss gehen ca. 80.000 vom DAFV an die EAA jedes Jahr:
> DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot




Geile Nummer#q#q#q#q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Gerne darf man sich auch diesen Beitrag in der Mediathek noch einmal anschauen. Ja, wir bösen und immer schuldigen Angler 

https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/planet-e/planet-e-glitschige-geschaefte---die-aalmafia-100.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Für den Schutz des Bestandes ist die interne Verteilung der Quote völlig unerheblich. Natürlich kann man darüber streiten, ob die jetzige Regelung gerecht ist. Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die Miteinbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei in das Management des Ostseebestandes Dorsch richtig und Ziel führend ist.
> (...)
> 
> Bezeichnend also, dass sich die Anglerschaft nicht schon vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten gegen die Oldschool Schrädderanlagen politisch zu Wehr gesetzt hat. Wie sie es auch nicht getan hat, als die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee entgegen jeder wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen ausschließlich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen in den Keller gefischt wurden. Gegenwehr gab es nur von den ''Schützern'', also jenen Gruppierungen, die, nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, zumindest im AB als Hauptfeinde des freiheitsliebenden Anglers ausgemacht werden. Sehr zur Freude des Geldes übrigens, das sich genüßlich die Hände reibt, weil der eigentliche Verursacher aus dem Spiel genommen wird...



Da muss ich Dir jetzt deutlich widersprechen! Natürlich ist die "interne Quotenverteilung" von großer Bedeutung für die Bestände. Wir Angler können lediglich aktive Dorsche fangen und auch untermassige Dorsche zurücksetzen. Angeln ist die selektivste Art der Fischerei. Das ist ein großer Unterschied. Ein Schleppnetz "räumt" hingegen alles ab, groß oder klein. WEG IST WEG!

Somit ist die Einbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei in die Quotierung nicht nur falsch, sondern wirkt sich zudem negativ auf die Bestände aus. Das ist Fakt! Es ging der Politik auch nicht um die Bestände, sondern ausschließlich um die "Verteilungsgerechtigkeit" (Aussagen Thünen und MELUR).

Du fragst nach der Anglerschaft? Ich habe mich persönlich mit Einführung des Baglimit intensiv mit dem Thema Dorschbestand, der Wissenschaft und der Politik auseinandergesetzt. Allerdings bin ich "nur" Angler und das sollte eher die Aufgabe einer Interessenvertetung sein. Oder nicht?


----------



## Ørret (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Man glaubt es nicht, sie sind aufgewacht#q
Reichlich spät

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...bestand-ein-offener-brief-an-minister-schmidt


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Nun ja, das lächerliche und substanzlose Geschreibsel des DAFV, während er gleichzeitig noch die EAA bezahlt, welche FÜR ein Aalangeverbot kämpft ist das eine. 

Fundierte und fachlich einwandfreie Lobbyarbeit und Stellungnahme wie vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen das andere:
Pressemitteilung Anglerverband Niedersachsen: NEIN zum EU-Angelverbot für Aale

Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Ausführliche Stellungnahme zum drohenden Aalfangverbot durch die EU


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss gehen ca. 80.000 vom DAFV an die EAA jedes Jahr:
> DAFV bezahlt EAA für Kampf für Aalangelverbot



Hab ich mir inzwischen auch überlegt:
Der DAFV als von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlter, bisher immer als eher anglerfeindlich aufgefallener Naturschutzverband, will vielleicht auch das Angelverbot auf Aal wie die EAA?

Da sie aber langsam Gegenwind kriegen und immer mehr Mitglieder verlieren, wollten sie sich hier pro forma mal gegen ein Angelverbot stellen. 

Sind aber im Kern immer noch dafür und bezahlen auch deswegen die EAA weiter...

Oder sind einfach doch nur inkompetent beim DAFV??


----------



## Ørret (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Um so hinterfotzige Pläne zu machen sind die zu dämlich.....
Das ist nur die reine Inkompetenz


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Ørret schrieb:


> Um so hinterfotzige Pläne zu machen sind die zu dämlich.....
> Das ist nur die reine Inkompetenz


Du meinst meine Fantasie wär hinterfotziger als die je kompetent sein könnten?
:q:q:q


----------



## Ørret (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Kompetenz und DAFV sind zwei Begriffe die absolut nicht zusammen passen, soviel ist mal klar:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

da wird Dir kaum einer widersprechen wollen (ausser DAFVler halt) ...


----------



## Ørret (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Und in bei der Anglerschaft kratzt es auch die wenigsten...hab's diversen Anglern,Vorständen Gewässerwarten über verschiedene Medien zukommen lassen was da geplant wird, großartige Reaktionen darauf gab es aber nicht!
Erst wenn's amtlich wird dann geht das große Geheule los das weiß ich jetzt schon....
Irgendwie typisch und traurig zugleich fürs deutsche Anglervolk....:c:c:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

ja, so ist das.

Ich kann nur meine Job machen und immer wieder drauf hinweisen...

Werd ich weiterhin...


----------



## Ørret (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Danke dir dafür.....ohne deine Infos würde ich so einiges gar nicht mitbekommen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

*Aktualisierung 06.12. 2017 8Uhr40*
Nu geht das los - unter dem "Tarnmantel" der Fangquoten für "kommerziell befischte Bestände in Atlantik und Nordsee" soll die direkte EU-Regulierung der Angler im Süßwasser angefangen werden über den im Eingangstext eingestellten Entwurf.

Vom EU-Ticker kam grade die offizielle Info:
*Rat "Landwirtschaft und Fischerei", 11./12.12.2017*
Wichtigste Tagesordnungspunkte

*Fischerei*

Der Rat wird voraussichtlich Einigung über eine Verordnung erzielen, mit der die Fangbeschränkungen im Jahr 2018 für die wichtigsten kommerziell befischten Bestände im Atlantik und in der Nordsee festgelegt werden.

Die Ministerinnen und Minister werden zudem über das Risiko limitierender Arten ("choke species") bei der Umsetzung der Anlandeverpflichtung sowie über die Ergebnisse von zwei Konferenzen in Kenntnis gesetzt:
Our Ocean

Nach 2020: Unterstützung für die Gemeinden der Küstenstaaten Europas

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

*Aktualisierung 07.12. 2017*

Nun kommt auch die Deutsche Umwelthilfe um die Ecke, eine Organisation, die bekannt ist durch ihre Klagen bezüglich des Dieselskandals:
*Deutsche Umwelthilfe fordert von Landwirtschaftsminister Schmidt nachhaltige Fangquoten und ...*
https://www.presseportal.de/pm/22521/3807895

Die Deutsche Umwelthilfe ist auch wegen wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnungen etc. bekannt, es gibt Vorwürfe, dass das mit zur Finanzierung betrieben werden würde.

Wenn die nun als "Player" da mit einsteigen, wird die Luft für Amateure wie vom DAFV dann reichlich dünne, würde ich vermuten, und ein Aalangelverbot im Süßwasser immer wahrscheinlicher.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Rainer B (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Wenn ich jünger wäre, würde ich mit Sicherheit dorthin ziehen, wo die EU mit ihrer dummdreisten Politik die Freiheit der Menschen nicht in so unverschämter Weise drangsaliert und die tatsächlichen Verursacher von Natur- und Umweltzerstörung davonkommen läßt.
Konnte Ende Dezember am E- Werk der Fränkischen  Saale in Gräfendorf beobachten, wie im Rechen 5 große Blankaale  innerhalb von nur 3 Stunden getötet wurden:c. Warum ich das sehen konnte? Der Mitarbeiter, der wegen des erhöhten Wasserstandes den Rechen vom Unrat befreite, nahm die Aale und warf sie ins Wasser zurück. Laut Bayerischen Fischereigesetz ist dieses allerdings streng verboten#d. Obwohl am Wehr ein Umgehungsbach angelegt wurde, kommt es dennoch zu solcher Massenvernichtung#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso da plötzlich die Deutsche Umwelthilfe ins Spiel einsteigt.

Die sind mir noch nie größer aufgefallen in Fischereipolitik..

Und da irgendwelche Abmahnungen oder ähnliches:
An wen sollten die gehen?

Ich kann mir da keine Reim drauf machen..


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Die Deutsche Umwelthilfe ist ein Ziehkind der Grünen. Extra für die wurde von den Grünen die Verbandsklage durchgesetzt, unter anderem dass sie gegen die Automobilindustrie klagen. Nicht zu vergessen, die Grünen sind Linke. 

Das könnte OT sein oder Politik, aber ohne gehts halt nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso da plötzlich die Deutsche Umwelthilfe ins Spiel einsteigt.
> 
> Die sind mir noch nie größer aufgefallen in Fischereipolitik..
> 
> ...



Die sind schon lange dabei, nur noch nicht öffentlich derart in Erscheinung getreten. 

Die Deutsche Umwelthilfe (DUH) nutzt als Sprachrohr den Dachverband Deutscher Naturschutzring (DNR). Über diesen wurde schon 2015 zusammen mit u.a. NABU und Greenpeace Klage gegen Grund- und Schleppnetzfischerei in Natura 2000-Gebieten eingereicht.

Kann man auf deren Seite auch alles nachlesen: http://www.duh.de/pressemitteilung/...nden-gegen-bundesrepublik-deutsch/?no_cache=1


----------



## hans albers (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



> Über diesen wurde schon 2015 zusammen mit u.a. NABU und Greenpeace Klage  gegen Grund- und Schleppnetzfischerei in Natura 2000-Gebieten  eingereicht.




was ja nicht das schlechteste ist /war...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



hans albers schrieb:


> was ja nicht das schlechteste ist /war...



Auch ein 100prozentiger Schutz des Aals ist nichts Schlechtes. Dann aber bitte inklusive Glasaal und nicht erst ab 12cm. Und man muss einen Plan haben, wie der Wegfall des heute durch Vereine gestemmten Glasaal-Besatzes kompensiert wird, sonst wird das nix mit der Bestandserholung unter Berücksichtigung der heutigen verbauten Gewässerstrukturen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die sind schon lange dabei, nur noch nicht öffentlich derart in Erscheinung getreten.
> 
> Die Deutsche Umwelthilfe (DUH) nutzt als Sprachrohr den Dachverband Deutscher Naturschutzring (DNR). Über diesen wurde schon 2015 zusammen mit u.a. NABU und Greenpeace Klage gegen Grund- und Schleppnetzfischerei in Natura 2000-Gebieten eingereicht.
> 
> Kann man auf deren Seite auch alles nachlesen: http://www.duh.de/pressemitteilung/...nden-gegen-bundesrepublik-deutsch/?no_cache=1


man lernt nie aus - danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

*Aktualisierung 08.12. 2017*

Nach der Deutschen Umwelthilfe nun auch wieder der nächste Konzern der Spendensammelindustrie, der WFF, zum Thema Aal und Aalfangverbot.

Der ja von vielen als noch eine der "seriöseren" Spendensammelorganisationen aus dem Schützerbereich gesehen wird:
*Finger - und Reusen - weg vom Aal*
http://www.wwf.de/2017/dezember/finger-und-reusen-weg-vom-aal/

Interessant dabei, dass die behaupten, Aale wären noch nie künstlich vermehrt worden.


> _Es ist bisher nicht gelungen, Aale in Gefangenschaft zu vermehren. _



Unabhängig davon, ob das Sinn macht, stimmt es einfach nicht - Anglerboardleser/user wissen mehr:
 Der Aal ist erstmalig künstlich vermehrt worden

Auch ganz aktuell:
Video: Rettung der Aale durch Durchbruch bei der Zucht?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob es da nun signifikante Fortschritte gibt gegenüber Japan, Niederlande und Italien, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Selbstverständlich wurde im Anglerboard auch schon darüber berichtet.
> 
> 
> Das künstliche Ablaichen gelang ja schon in den Niederlanden:
> ...



Dass der Aal bedroht ist, ist klar. 

Dass Angel- und Besatzverbote nicht die Lösung sind, ist für mich klar, darüber kann man aber sicher diskutieren..

Dass wir hier aufgezeigt haben, dass WFF entweder keine Ahnung hat (Aalzucht), oder es weiss und dann bewusst lügt oder falsch darstellt, um mit Alarmismus und Panikmache ihre Geschäft zu betreiben, das scheint mir kaum zu widerlegen...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Du hast natürlich recht. Aale konnten zum Laichen gebracht werden und die Aalbrut hat einige Tage überlebt. Mehr aber auch nicht.
Ob man das als Aalvermehrung bezeichnen kann? Dem Wort nach ja, im eigentlichen gemeinten Sinn ein klares Nein hab


----------



## hans albers (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



> Aale konnten zum Laichen gebracht werden und die Aalbrut hat einige Tage überlebt. Mehr aber auch nicht.
> Ob man das als Aalvermehrung bezeichnen kann? Dem Wort nach ja, im eigentlichen gemeinten Sinn ein klares Nein hab




yap, sehe ich genau so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Natürlich wurde er vermehrt - nur war die Kindersterblichkeit hoch..

Fakt bleibt: 
Es wurde geschafft.

WWF verneint das zu Propagandazwecken oder weiss es eben nicht. 

Nur darum gehts mir.


----------



## Stulle (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Als Vermehrung würde ich das nur bezeichnen wenn Laich oder essbare fische daraus hervorgehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Wann fängt Leben an - nicht, dass man jetzt noch zur Abtreibungsdebatte kommt. 

Und mehrere Wochen warens ja schon (3 einhalb), was die überlebten..

Ich bleibe bei meiner persönlichen Meinung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass wir hier aufgezeigt haben, dass WFF entweder keine Ahnung hat (Aalzucht), oder es weiss und dann bewusst lügt oder falsch darstellt, um mit Alarmismus und Panikmache ihre Geschäft zu betreiben, das scheint mir kaum zu widerlegen...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Umfrage, wie die Angler hier zum Aalfangverbot stehen?

Ich persönlich würde es befürworten, aber nur, wenn die Berufsfischerei ebenso betroffen wäre, wie der Besatz in Gewässern ohne Abwanderchance. Zusätzlich müsste der Aalbesatz in geeigneten Gewässern von der EU finanziert und massiv voran gebracht werden.

Die Pseudomaßnahmen, die Angler einschränken, sind zur Zeit lächerlich. Angelverbote von November - März oder Fangbegrenzungen inkl. Schonmaße an Gewässern, wo praktisch keine Kontrollen stattfinden.
Ist genauso, wenn eine Behörde verlangt, dass ich meine Fußbodenheizung im Juli und August ausstellen muss und das als Beitrag zum Klimaschutz verkauft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Ist ja eben grade nicht so - Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, dafür Besatzverbot in Gewässern, wo geangelt werden darf. Alles irre und Pferd vom Schwanz aufgezäumt.

Und ja, auch ich würde dann verzichten, wen ALLE wirklichen Verursacher ihren Teil geleistet haben und es immer noch nicht reicht. 

ABER:
Anderes Thema, kannst ja gerne Thread/Umfrag aufmachen dazu..


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja eben grade nicht so - Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, dafür Besatzverbot in Gewässern, wo geangelt werden darf. Alles irre und Pferd vom Schwanz aufgezäumt.
> 
> Und ja, auch ich würde dann verzichten, wen ALLE wirklichen Verursacher ihren Teil geleistet haben und es immer noch nicht reicht.
> 
> ...




wie alles beim aal.man denke  nur an die Schonzeit des aales  im Winter. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



feko schrieb:


> wie alles beim aal.man denke  nur an die Schonzeit des aales  im Winter. |kopfkrat


Du meinst das "irre und vom Schwanz aufgezäumt?"

Ja, leider nicht nur beim Aal.....

Da ists grade halt nur augenfällig...


----------



## feko (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

http://www.holagourmet.com/de/meere...en/99-glasaale-in-olivenol-8436015203990.html



lecker lecker


das da keiner auf die Barrikaden geht schon der Hammer


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

tja - und das bleibt erlaubt, wenns so kommt wie geplant, dass es alles nur für Aale ab 12 cm gilt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Morgen und übermorgen wird das mit dem Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser beschlossen, gecancelt oder geändert in Brüssel..

Wenn die Politik (Dr. Hermann Onko Aeikens, Staatssekretär BMEL) nicht wieder Angler angelogen haben, wird Deutschland ja gegen diese Geschichte so wie geplant sprechen (Angelverbote, aber Glasaalfang erlaubt etc.)..

So hat er es ja jedenfalls in Hannover versprochen:
Aalangelverbot: Anglerverband Niedersachsen macht EU-Politik für Angler und das Angeln!

Ich hoffe, wir werden mal angenehm überrascht und Politik macht mal so Schützerunfug nicht mit..

Ich befürchte:
Hoffnung wird wieder mal enttäuscht werden..


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

http://www.sustainableeelgroup.org/...el-ban-likely-to-be-rejected-by-eu-ministers/


----------



## zokker (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Das liest sich doch schon mal sehr positiv.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Naja, da ist von Verhandlung über nationale Maßnahmen die Rede, die Verhandlung ist genau das Papier mit Aalangel/Besatzverbot im Süßwasser im Süßwasser, was vorne steht.

Noch nix gewonnen, heute gehts da um die Wurscht..

Hoffe, dass Deutschland, vertreten u. a. von Dr. Hermann Onko Aeikens (BMEL), der in Hannover versprochen hatte (siehe: Aalangelverbot: Anglerverband Niedersachsen macht EU-Politik für Angler und das Angeln!), den Dreck nicht mitzumachen, das auch wirklich durchzieht. 

Und am Ende dann aber nicht wie so oft, noch Schlimmeres steht..

Dann hätten der AVN und der DFV wirklich gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Sieht so aus, als ob Minister Schmidt die deutschen Angler nicht wieder verrät wie beim Baglimit Dorsch und zumindest kämpft:
*Deutschland stemmt sich in EU gegen Aal-Fangverbot*
http://unternehmen-heute.de/news.php?newsid=471770

Mal sehen, wann erst Ergebnisse durchkommen...


----------



## Flatfish86 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...r-Jaudzim-unvorstellbar,aalfangverbot100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Danke für Info!


----------



## Elbdrache (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/schl...r-Jaudzim-unvorstellbar,aalfangverbot100.html



Er fängt 300kg Aal im Jahr und meint, dass Angler mit 270 Aalen im Jahr mehr fangen als er? So einen Größendurchschnitt hätte ich auch mal gerne Mal abgesehen davon sind das extreme Ausnahmen und da wäre ein Baglimit tatsächlich mal angebracht. Wie wäre denn ein Beschluss der EU:
-Glasaalfang nur noch für Aufzucht und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte erlauben und subventionieren
-jeglichen anderen Glasaalfang verbieten und streng kontrollieren, auch in Hinblick auf die Glasaalmafia
-gefährliche Querbauwerke bestmöglich entschärfen
-mehr Gelder für die Erforschung der künstlichen Reproduktion
-Baglimit für Angler von 3 Stück pro Tag oder vielleicht 20 im Monat (für den Eigenbedarf braucht man sicherlich nicht mehr)
-eventuell Schutz der abwandernden Blankaale durch Schonzeit für Angler UND Fischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2017/aalverordnung-umsetzen-statt-fangverbot-erlassen/


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

hm, was die Dame da schreibt liest sich auf den ersten Blick nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Sonst war sie eher auf Seiten der Anglerfeinde zu finden (zusammen mit Hendricks, Hagedorn für Angelverbote AWZ und Baglimit )..
Was das nun bedeuten soll, weiss ich nicht. 

Dass im Gegensatz zu sonst keine Infos aus Brüssel kamen vom Pressebüro, stimmt mich aber etwas skeptisch (da bin ich eingeschrieben, die sind sonst sehr schnell). Auch von meinen Informanten noch nix gehört.

Sobald ich was erfahre, kriegt ihrs mit..


----------



## kati48268 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Rodust spricht für die Berufsfischerei, nicht für Angler.
Sie wird erfahrungsgemäß null Hemmungen haben 
Letztere für Erstere zu benachteiligen oder zu opfern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

kannste von ausgehen am Ende...


----------



## Flatfish86 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

https://twitter.com/EelGroup/status/940841584681156609


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Es scheint - OHNE GEWÄHR!!! - durchaus schwierig zu sein, da mehrere Punkte miteinander vermischt werden.

Die EU-Kommission will wohl beim Aal harten Kurs.

Kann aber auch taktisch sein, weils mit Südeuropa Probleme über Sardinen/Sardellen geben soll, und mit den Iren gibt irgendwelche Probleme in der Keltischen See.

Um irgendwas präsentieren zu können, kann dann sein, dass "Mauschelgeschäfte" von den Ministern und Kommission dann gemacht werden, Aal gegen Sardinen, oder auch umgekehrt.

Es scheint also das übliche Spiel de EU-Bürokratie und Ökowahnen zu sein, unter dem am Ende evtl. wieder wie Angler neben den Fischen am meisten leiden werden...


----------



## Flatfish86 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Das Fangverbot soll wohl 3 Monate am Stück gelten, wobei es die Mitgliedsländer selbstständig in den Zeitraum zwischen September und Januar legen können. Anscheinend nur im Marinen und ob Angler auch einbezogen werden, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Das im Meer seh ich eh als gefrühstückt an - der für uns als Angler schlimme Punkt ist, wenn die das wie geplant im Süßwasser (siehe Eingangsartikel) mit umsetzen und sich da die EU dann in Anglerbelange im Süßwasser direkt einmischt.

Offizielles hab ich noch nix, bleib dran....

Gerüchteküche kocht aber richtig inzwischen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Festzustehen scheint:
Zum Aal gibt es eine gemeinsame Erklärung mit einem Fangstopp in marinen Gewässern für 3 Monate innerhalb einer 5-Monatsperiode, die der Mitgliedsstaat selber festlegen kann. 

Süßwasser weiss ich noch nix


Kommt demnäxt Pressemitteilung..

Einigung war aber auch erst heute früh, wie man hört..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

*Aktualisierung 13.12. 2017*

Pressemeldung, momentan nur Englisch:
http://www.consilium.europa.eu/de/p...fishing-quotas-in-the-atlantic-and-north-sea/


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Mal ganz grob:
Das ist alles noch nicht vom Tisch mit der Einmischung der EU ins Süßwasserangeln damit:


> Angesichts der kritischen Lage der Aalfischerei wird es verboten sein, in EU-Gewässern der ICES-Gebiete, einschließlich der Ostsee, für einen Zeitraum von drei aufeinanderfolgenden Monaten Aal mit einer Gesamtlänge von 12 cm oder mehr zu fischen von jedem Mitgliedstaat zwischen dem 1. September 2018 und dem 31. Januar 2019. Dies ist der Zeitpunkt, zu dem Aale wandern und daher besonders gefährdet sind. Die Mitgliedstaaten müssen der Kommission den gewählten Zeitraum bis zum 1. Juni 2018 mitteilen.
> *Der Beschluss wird durch eine gemeinsame Erklärung der Europäischen Kommission und der Mitgliedstaaten ergänzt, die den Bestand an europäischem Aal, beispielsweise in Binnengewässern, durch eine Stärkung der Aalmanagementpläne in allen Phasen des Aallebenszyklus weiter schützen soll*.



Weiterhin gilt das alles nur für Aale ab 12 cm, Glasaalfischerei bleibt somit erlaubt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Interessant sind auch die Aussagen zum Wolfsbarsch in der Pressemeldung. Da scheint der bisherige Schutz wenig gebracht zu haben und es wird trotz weiterer Entnahmeeinschränkungen ausdrücklich auf erlaubtes C&R-Angeln auf Wolfsbarsch verwiesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Das deckt sich mit EU-Verlautbarungen vom Februar 2016, über die wir auch schon berichteten:
EU verordnet Deutschland Catch and Release

Hier zum aktuellen Artikel um die EU-Aussagen/PM:
Pressemeldung EU: Glasaalfang bleibt erlaubt, Kampf um Aal geht weiter


----------



## hans albers (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

moin

ma ne frage...

stand im märkischen angler 
(verbandszeitung lavb)

"der glasaal export ist seit 2011 verboten..."


zb. auch hier:
http://www.fischmagazin.de/newsartikel-seriennummer-1438-Chance+fuer+Europas+Aale+EU+beschliesst+Exportverbot+fuer+Glasaal.htm



geht es hier immer "nur " um illegalen glasaal fang  ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

http://www.holagourmet.com/de/meere...en/99-glasaale-in-olivenol-8436015203990.html


----------



## hans albers (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

öhm..naja,
wer es mag.. |kopfkrat

danke.

geht also um glasaalfang innerhalb eu...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Der erlaubt bleibt, und wo nicht vernünftig kontrolliert wird und wo zusätzlich extrem hohe Sterblichkeit (um 40%) und extrem hohe kriminelle Emergie zusammen kommt:
http://www.sustainableeelgroup.org/seg_conservation/german-tv-documentary-on-glass-eel-trade/

Was wir damals auch berichtet hatten bereits:
ZDF heute um 16 Uhr 30: Aalmafia - Glitschige Geschäfte

Es gibt KEINEN Grund, das wie jetzt alles nur auf Aale über 12 cm anzuwenden.

Wenn, müsste Glasaalfischerei immer nochmal strengst zertifiziert und NUR für Besatz erlaubt sein.

DA muss man ran, und an Kormoran, Otter, Wasserkraft, nicht an Angler ..


----------



## hans albers (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

naja da werden wir immer unterschiedlicher meinung sein,
ich denke ja auch, das  angler ihren teil dazu beitragen.


bringt allerdings nix nur die zu belangen, da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

WENN der Staat und die EU erstmal ihre eigenen Aufgaben gemacht hat (Glasaalmafia, Kormoran, Otter, Wasserkraft, etc.) und dann immer noch nix vorwärts gehen würde beim Aalbestand, DANN bin ich als Angler selber wie auch angelpolitisch jederzeit bereit zu verzichten.

ABER ERST DANN!!

Aber NICHT wie jetzt aktuell, wenn Staat und EU versagt und Angler als Alibi und Feigenblatt für deren Versagen und Mauscheleien herangezogen werden sollen (analog Baglimit Dorsch/Wolfsbarsch, Angelverbote AWZ und Natura2000 etc.)!!


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Die hohe Sterblichkeit beim Glasaalfang gilt natürlich nur für die Aale, die wir besetzen. In der Dose sind alle tot.
Ich hoffe, dass das Monitoring im Süßwasser nicht abgesägt wird. Denn ob der Besatz nach Fang, Turbine, Schadstoffen, Kormoran und Krankheiten unterm Strich ein Gewinn für den Aal im Ganzen ist, weiß man gar nicht so genau.


----------



## hans albers (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

yap...

auch vor allem dort , wo sie von vornerein nicht mehr abwandern können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die hohe Sterblichkeit beim Glasaalfang gilt natürlich nur für die Aale, die wir besetzen. In der Dose sind alle tot.


vollkommen richtig

DAS bleibt dennoch für mich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WENN der Staat und die EU erstmal ihre eigenen Aufgaben gemacht hat (Glasaalmafia, Kormoran, Otter, Wasserkraft, etc.) und dann immer noch nix vorwärts gehen würde beim Aalbestand, DANN bin ich als Angler selber wie auch angelpolitisch jederzeit bereit zu verzichten.
> 
> ABER ERST DANN!!
> 
> Aber NICHT wie jetzt aktuell, wenn Staat und EU versagt und Angler als Alibi und Feigenblatt für deren Versagen und Mauscheleien herangezogen werden sollen (analog Baglimit Dorsch/Wolfsbarsch, Angelverbote AWZ und Natura2000 etc.)!!


----------



## Ørret (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Es bräuchte ein komplettes EU weites Vermarktungsverbot für Aale ab 12 cm und Glasaalfang dürfte gleichzeitig nur quotiert für Besatzzwecke erlaubt sein!

Wer Aal essen will soll ihn sich selbst Angeln und räuchern:q:q:q

Würde den Berufsfischern nicht gefallen aber die paar fallen in der Arbeitslosenstatistik nicht auf....

Und wenn das dann dem Aal nicht hilft,dann ist er eh nicht mehr zu retten....


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Für den Schutz des Bestandes ist die interne Verteilung der Quote völlig unerheblich. Natürlich kann man darüber streiten, ob die jetzige Regelung gerecht ist. Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die Miteinbeziehung der Freizeitfischerei in das Management des Ostseebestandes Dorsch richtig und Ziel führend ist.
> Was den Aal betrifft: Natürlich ist das nur Schutz auf halber Strecke. Was die 12cm betrifft, hat sich wieder mal das Geld durchgesetzt. Die ''Schützer'' sind zu Recht mehr als aufgebracht. Zum Thema Wasserkraft kann man einerseits feststellen, dass Stand jetzt kein neues WKW gebaut werden wird, dass den Fischschutz und die Durchlässigkeit des Gewässers nicht hinreichend berücksichtigt. Alte Anlagen einfach abzuschalten, ist hingegen leider nicht möglich. Nachrüstung ist das Thema. Wasserkraft ist übrigens ein ganz alter Hut, hat mit ''grüner'' Politik also eher rein gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> Bezeichnend also, dass sich die Anglerschaft nicht schon vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten gegen die Oldschool Schrädderanlagen politisch zu Wehr gesetzt hat. Wie sie es auch nicht getan hat, als die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee entgegen jeder wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen ausschließlich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen in den Keller gefischt wurden. Gegenwehr gab es nur von den ''Schützern'', also jenen Gruppierungen, die, nachdem das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, zumindest im AB als Hauptfeinde des freiheitsliebenden Anglers ausgemacht werden. Sehr zur Freude des Geldes übrigens, das sich genüßlich die Hände reibt, weil der eigentliche Verursacher aus dem Spiel genommen wird...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

DAS bleibt dennoch für mich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WENN der Staat und die EU erstmal ihre eigenen Aufgaben gemacht hat (Glasaalmafia, Kormoran, Otter, Wasserkraft, etc.) und dann immer noch nix vorwärts gehen würde beim Aalbestand, DANN bin ich als Angler selber wie auch angelpolitisch jederzeit bereit zu verzichten.
> 
> ABER ERST DANN!!
> 
> Aber NICHT wie jetzt aktuell, wenn Staat und EU versagt und Angler als Alibi und Feigenblatt für deren Versagen und Mauscheleien herangezogen werden sollen (analog Baglimit Dorsch/Wolfsbarsch, Angelverbote AWZ und Natura2000 etc.)!!


----------



## Grünknochen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Das bleibt dir unbenommen.
Andere Angler sehn das anders...


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*



hans albers schrieb:


> auch vor allem dort , wo sie von vornerein nicht mehr abwandern können.



Das finde ich auch richtig so. Für den Aalbesatz in geschlossenen und ungeeigneten Gewässern gibt es nur einen Grund und wenn wir von anderen mehr Schutz für den Aal fordern, kann man nicht gleichzeitig das Gegenteil veranstalten. Eigentlich sollten alle besetzten Aale markiert werden, dass man überhaupt einmal verlässliche Zahlen zum natürlichen und besetzten Bestand bekommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

https://www.wild.nl/de/angeln/aalangeln/


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

.....|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

ja, da guggsch, was es alles gibt und was alles geht (auserhalb Bürokrateutonien)...
;-))


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

angeln am aal puff .. 

oder so ähnllich..


wat fürn schiet.


----------



## Elbdrache (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q6FgyZ0CTHQ


----------



## Stulle (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant*

Wtf natürlich in holland


----------

